# Beretta A300 turkey



## Fork Horn (Dec 7, 2016)

Is anyone using a Beretta A300 to turkey hunt with?  I'm looking for a new gun this year and this has caught my eye.  Thought a Beretta would cost much more but was surprised that they were within my budget.  Any thoughts on this gun?


----------



## WFL (Dec 7, 2016)

it is a good gun.  It is more of the old school set up.  It runs the mobile choke and has the smaller bore in it.


----------



## mwood1985 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've got a A300 outlander. I carried it last season plus for waterfowl and dove. It's basically a toughened up 391.  Soft shooting eleven with magnum loads. The only thing that bugged me was it's set to shoot 3 shells. You can supposedly take it out but I haven't looked into it more. It's never failed to run properly with normal maintenance


----------



## saltysenior (Jan 24, 2017)

i've used a 301 for 25 yrs....one problem was closing the bolt slowly to be quite ...  that caused misfires.


----------



## spider (Jan 30, 2017)

I hunt ducks and turkeys with mine and patterns winchester longbeards through the factory full choke good.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 30, 2017)

No frills, no nonsense field gun. I like mine. Could shoot ducks all morning with it and paddle the boat home with it if I had too I believe haha


----------



## jlyoung3 (Jan 31, 2017)

What turkey chokes work well with the A300? I also just got one that I'm planning on making my turkey gun as well


----------



## WFL (Jan 31, 2017)

650.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 31, 2017)

JEB'S Headhunter try it and if your not happy call and he will send another till you are happy.


----------



## Firepuppy89 (Jan 31, 2017)

mwood1985 said:


> It's basically a toughened up 391.



Don't think it's a 391.  Maybe the 3901.  Hard to riffing up a $1300+ shotgun and sell em for $700


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 31, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> JEB'S Headhunter try it and if your not happy call and he will send another till you are happy.



So will SumToy......WFL!!!


----------

